# ASPI Adapter ?



## ziriander (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte eine Sicherungskopie einer DVD mit smartRipper anfertigen. Beim Start des Progs heist es "kein ASPI Adapter vorhanden.  Was ist den ein ASPI Adapter.  Und nach dem kopieren ist kein Ton forhanden. Hat das damit zu tun?


Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------



## goela (20. Juni 2004)

Schau hier


----------



## ziriander (20. Juni 2004)

Danke für den Link. Habe die neuste Version installiert. Trotzdem 
heist es jetzt bei smartRipper "some files are still locked, try to unlock 
with a player" und "no ASPI accsess to this drive, switch to winIO"  
Was bedeutet das denn?


----------



## Copymaster (20. Juni 2004)

Die DVD scheint geschützt zu sein!
Einfach mal nen Player (PowerDVD) aufmachen und reinladen, danach müsste der Fehler weg sein!


----------



## goela (21. Juni 2004)

Der Antwort von Copymaster kann ich nur zustimmen! Oftmals muss man die DVD erst mal mit einem Soft-DVD-Player anspielen, damit diese "freigeschaltet" wird.


----------



## ziriander (21. Juni 2004)

Ok, das Rippen klappt jetzt. Trotzdem habe ich noch keinen Ton.


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2004)

Sehr einfach kannst Du Dir eine Sicherheitskopie von *deiner DVD* mit dem Freewareprogramm DVDShrink erstellen! Vielleicht eine einfachere Lösung!


----------



## ziriander (22. Juni 2004)

Das hat allerbestens funktioniert. Danke


----------

